# Skaven or Beasts of Chaos



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Right with my Traitor guard on hold till the new codex ( just finished painting 80 normal guardsmen so need a break). I have been looking into WFB. Now a while ago my mates brought skull reach pass and we have been playing that quite alot. I then picked up a Orc battalion box and army box for £40 which was great. But I am not a fan of Orcs, I dont know why I like there models and rules but just dont like playing them it could be there fluff. I only played 3 games with them against my friends dwarfs army and just did not enjoy it.

Now I love Chaos fluff ( in 40k I play CSM,Daemons,traitor guard & Chaos Inq) but alot of people play Warriors of Chaos and they seem a bit to like my CSM you know hard hitting with good saves but elite.

So I have narrowed my choice down to two armies thanks to the great WFB armies intro thread.

I have chosen Skaven and Beasts of Chaos. I have always loved the fluff for both armies and I have a number of models for both army left over form when I collect but never played, wfb around 10 years ago.

The intro armies thread does not have pages on these armies.
So I ask you which army is better or easier to theme.
I am not playing in tournys but just for fun but its not that fun if you lose every game.
So really any tips or comments that would help me choose between the two would be great.
Thanks


ps Sorry for making another help me choose my WFB army thread I know there are alot.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well both armies are due to be re-released this year according to the rumour mill, so it would be wise to hang back from buying them for a bit I think. If you are intent on starting now, then Skaven would be a good bet since they have a lot more plastics than BoC.

As far as play style goes, BoC are currently an ambush style army with lots of skirmishers, they can be difficult to play since they commonly lack the CR of other armies. They are also almost entirely metal presently, the new release promises plastics and a change in fluff to include more nasty 'bump in the dark' type units according to general rumours.

Skaven are the classic horde army, they can bring obscene numbers of models to the table so you may dislike them purely based on the amount of fur you will have to paint. They are a bit like how Orcs play, though with some significant differences, for example the concept of sacrificial units of slaves being shot through by your own units!

There are plenty of other aspects to the armies, but hopefully someone who plays them will be able to help more and of course they are likely to change significantly when re-released.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The Skaven should be getting a new rulebook soon and are a fun ,slightly more reliable than orks, army to play At the moment the Skaven book offers a fair amount of scope to do a themed army to but with an update soon its hard to give a definate answer.
The Beasts of chaos were handicaped a bit when the 3 chaos armies were split but there are still a few ways to squeeze a competative army from them. They can field a massive amount of monsters supported by chariots, a general that turns really cheap hounds into spawn and messes with your opponents. Neither of these will win you any friends but they will probably win a fair few games. 
The other alternative is to use an even mix of the available units but lack of rank bonus and a few other army specific rules means that the army is lower down the rankings than most of the other armies you will face making it harder to win.
gaah beaten to it by squeek


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If you want a monster army, Warriors of Chaos holds the better options. The only bonus Beasts of Chaos have over the Warriors of Chaos Monsters, is that the Shaggoths can take Marks of Chaos (and can become 6 Wounds, gain Frenzy (6 Strength 8 attacks), Always Strikes First (with 5 Strength 8 Attacks), or become a Level 2 Caster, with spells like Orange Fire (re-roll Misses, wounds, armour and Ward Saves) and Blue Fire (2D6 hits at D6+1 Strength).

I'dsuggest holdingon at least, unless you have decided which one to buy, in which case, buying the pastics is probably a better idea.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Beasts could be a lot of fun when they finally get redone, but I wouldn't hold my breath for it - And the model range will take a long time to switch over to mostly plastic. Skaven are definitely the better bet - the fun of O&G but with more reliability. A small power boost with the new book could really see them sitting pretty, but even now you can make some pretty competitive lists with them.

Vas: Marks on a shaggoth? damn, though I'd pay to see someone put MoK on him - frenzy is more trouble than its worth on that sort of beast


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Right now I am leaning towards skaven with lots of warmachines or Clan skyre. When is this new army book meant to appear as WFB has already had two books this year. If its late this year or early next year I will go ahead with my army unless the book is rumoured to change alot.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

WFB has had 1 book this year - Lizardmen.

Skaven are thought to be next up - more than likely after Imperial Guard, or perhaps even after a second 40K army.

I wouldn't put it earlier than August. Beasts of Chaos Q4 2009, or Q1 2010.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

oh yes I forgot that warriors of Chaos came out late last year it still seems like it just came out.
Ok well with the book out around late summer I will still buy a few units as things like clanrats and slaves should not change to radically. I hope the doomwheel comes back as I still have on laying around which I painted quite nicely I think.
I am also looking at Tomb kings. So I am going to make three 2000 point lists a post them up and once I change them due to criticism and tips. I will then found out how much each will cost me £.


----------

